# G4 tournesol installer Tiger DVD hs



## Boboss29 (7 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je reviens avec une nouvelle question.

J'ai reçu mon iMac tournesol , 15 pouce , 256 mo de ram, il fonctionne bien sauf que j'ai fait une bêtise, j'ai désactiver l'ouverture de session automatique et il me demande du coup un mot de passe, que je n'ai pas car celui de l'ancien proprio, et donc impossible de ouvrir osx qui est en version 10.1 (!!!!).

Sachant que le DVD m'a l'air hs, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de corriger ça en installant Tiger par Exemple en clean install  (J'ai le dvdd´installation) J'ai un graveur de DVD externe, USB, il est possible de passer par ce dernier pour lancer l'install ? 

Sinon, comment faire ? Car pour le mode target  j'ai que des macs Intel à dispo...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2014)

C'est le DVD ( gris) de 10.1  qui est HS ou le lecteur?

une instal par lecteur externe ne pose aucun probleme majeur
(à condition que le tiger soit la version  noire pas une grise)

edit oubli d'un détail
 lecteur USB seulement??
ou Firewire aussi?

install de PPC via USB c'est trèèèès délicat voire aléatoire
passer par du firewire serait mieux

voir un des topos là dessus par un des anciens dont  l'affaire de boot ppc USB  était une des marottes

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/installer-os-10-4-un-lecteur-de-dvd-externe-1241281.html


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2014)

je ne crois pas qu'il acceptera de booter sur le lecteur de DVD externe pour faire l'install
(de plus cet iMac était en USB 1... )


----------



## Invité (7 Août 2014)

Si dans tes Mac Intel, tu as un MacBook, un iMac ou un Mac Mini avec graveur, tu peux utiliser le graveur en mode target.
Tu relie les 2 ordis, tu démarre le Mac Intel en "t", tu introduit ton Cd dedans, tu démarre ton Tournesol avec "alt" et tu devrais voir ton Cd

Perso, plutôt que de déplacer mon graveur externe FW, je le fais avec mon MB quand je teste des trucs sur des Mac dont le graveur est mort


----------



## Boboss29 (7 Août 2014)

Ha bin cool si ça marche, je testerai avec mon macbook pro et mon lecteur de dvd USB. Je ne peux pas tester là car je n'ai aucun clavier USB pour relier à l'imac G4...


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2014)

Nan, il faut un câble FW et il faut que ce soit le graveur intégré.
Pas un graveur Usb externe


----------



## Boboss29 (8 Août 2014)

Arrrrg donc pas possible... j'ai un SSD à la place de mon superdrive....


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

usb et ppc en theorie c'est  niet , mais n'est pas impossible,
quelques topos là dessus ( dont les topos de ou pointés par Pascal77 )

Vaudrait mieux proceder autrement


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2014)

et même si c'était techniquement possible, avec un port USB 1 ce serait d'une lenteur exaspérante!


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2014)

Salut *Boboss*.

Regarde dans ce fil contigu &#9758;réinitialisation-de-mot-de-passe-admin&#9756; - spécifiquement dans ton cas mon message #6 où je décris la manière de créer une porte d'entrée admin dans Mac OS X par démarrage 'interne' en mode Single User.

Les seuls points à adapter dans ton cas concernent les rubriques 7  et 8 : 



7 --> tu aurais tout intérêt, plutôt que d'ouvrir un compte auxiliaire bidon de type toto, à considérer que tu crées ton véritable compte personnel --> choisis donc un nom de compte et un mot de passe destinés à te servir régulièrement ;


8 --> quand tu vas de ta session nouvelle aux _Préférences Système/Comptes_, presse le bouton '_Options_' et c'est là que tu demandes non pas l'ouverture automatique (encore que cette option demandée *à partir de ta session personnelle ouverte*, porterait sur ton compte désormais) ; mais l'ouverture par noms d'utilisateurs et mots de passe.


----------



## Boboss29 (8 Août 2014)

J'ai oublié de préciser le mac est actuellement en 10.1 tu penses que ca pourras marcher ? bon la je suis bloqué car je n'ai aucun clavier usb, mais j'anticipe pour les solutions. Mon erreur a été de farfouiller dans les menus et de décocher ouverture de session automatique, je m'en suis rendu compte tout de suite et en recochant il fallait remettre le mdp que je n'ai pas et sans clavier...


----------



## Boboss29 (8 Août 2014)

Bon bin j'ai trouvé des CD de osx 10.2, en fait il a bien voulu les reconnaitre, moi qui pensait que mon lecteur était dead ! Du coup, j'ai chopé un clavier usb (j'en ai enfin trouvé un , mais pc...). J'ai ouvert le cd avec la commande eject cd dans open firmware. je formate et réinstalle en ce moment !!! youpi ça à l'air de marcher, je vais pouvoir avoir ma propre session, mon mot de passe, etc !!! Sachant que j'ai 256 Mo de Ram sur cette bécane, et que je serais en 10.2, est il conseillé de passer en 10.3 ou 10.4 sans perte de performance ? en sachant que ce sera une machine uniquement utiliser pour peut être en faire un cadre photo et éventuellement un poste internet d'appoint (et surtout collecter, car j'adore son design !!!!), cela vaut il le coup de passer sur Tiger après ? 

Merci en tout cas pour vos conseils ! J'ai appris pleins de trucs !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

pour l'instant on ne connait pas le modèle exact
et selon 
les OS maxi varient de tiger à  leopard

les OS 10.0 10.1 ;10.2 furent plutot des " ébauches"
 les premiers """" vrais """" OSX costauds furent panther et tiger

par ailleurs selon le modele le max de ram
va de 1 à 2 Go


----------



## Boboss29 (8 Août 2014)

Une fois l'install de 10.2 terminée, je regarde les caractéristiques


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Une fois l'install de 10.2 terminée, je regarde les caractéristiques


j'imagine que sur un de tes macintel tu as l'excellent  freeware mactracker, une mine d'infos détaillées sur tous les macs


----------



## Boboss29 (8 Août 2014)

Ayé ça marche !!! Youpi, suis en 10.2 !

Il s'agit Imac 15" Early 2003

Processor	PowerPC 7450 v2.1 (G4)
Processor Speed	800 MHz
Number of Cores	1
Cache	64 KB L1, 256k backside (1:1) L2
System Bus	100 MHz
STORAGE AND MEDIA

Storage	60 GB 7200-rpm
Media	Tray-loading 32x Combo (DVD/CD-RW)

J'imagine que lire dessus un DVDRW c'est pas possible, non ?

Bon en tout cas ça fonctionne nickel !Merci à vous 

me reste plus qu'a trouver une carte airport, eventuellement une barrette de 256 en plus (voire 512), et ça sera au poil ! En tout cas ce vieil OSX me rappelle quand je bossais en 2002 sur un Power Mac G4 BI 800 Mhz (je crois même que c'était OSX 10.1 ou 10.0) ! Maverick ou le futur Yosemite sont quand même plus beaux ! Mais c'est sympa de voir un peu ce qui se faisait dans il y a une bonne douzaine d'années !

Au fait, alors ma config bien pour Tiger ? ou limite ?


----------



## Invité (8 Août 2014)

Pas de soucis pour Tiger.
Mais faut au moins une autre barrette de 256Mo pour être à l'aise.

Au fait t'as quoi comme barrette dessus ?
Il serait peut être plus simple de trouver une barrette de 512 PC133 144-pin SODIMM

Plutôt que de changer la SDRAM (s'il y en a une)


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Pas de soucis pour Tiger.
> Mais faut au moins une autre barrette de 256Mo pour être à l'aise.
> 
> Au fait t'as quoi comme barrette dessus ?
> ...


+1
et ce sera l'OS maxi
suffisant pour ce que tu envisages
(avec les limites usuelles avec internet sur des machines vintage)


----------



## Boboss29 (8 Août 2014)

Yes trop cool, je vais regarder ça ! Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils !!!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

